# Preventic collar and ProMeris-both contain amitraz-how safe is it?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Veterinary Practice News carried an article (Flea Tick Products draw EPA scrutiny) where amitraz was on of several flea and tick insecticides being more closely looked at.
Does anyone know which ingredient in ProMeris was determined to be responsible for the lesions and lameness (primarily in labrador retrievers and large breed dogs)? (VPN article cited in an earlier thread)
ProMeris contains metaflumazone and amitraz. (the following is the disclaimer under a ProMeris product description) 

*Cautions:* 
Side effects may occur if product is licked after application. When used between the shoulder blades, as directed, licking isn’t an issue. Amitraz is a monoamine oxidase inhibitor (MAOI). Do not use any other MAOI products such as Preventic Collar, Mitaban Dip, Anipryl, or Selegiline while using ProMeris for Dogs.
*Brand Name*
ProMeris For Dogs (Fort Dodge Animal Health)
*Active Ingredient(s): *Metaflumizone (14.34%), Amitraz (14.34%)


The active ingredient in the Preventic collar is also amitraz. The following is a disclaimer in the product description)
"The Preventic Tick Collar contains Amitraz, a monoamine oxidase inhibitor (MAOI), and should not be used on pets being given any other MAOI such as Anipryl or selegiline. Humans taking MAOI medications or who are diabetic should use this product with caution and should wash hands thoroughly after applying the collar. Use rubber gloves when putting the Preventic Tick Collar on your pet"


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am eager to see the answers to your questions. Our family vet has recommended Preventick collars for our seizure-prone dog, who can't tolerate the Frontline Plus we used to use.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

bumping to see if anyone has any thoughts on this


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I know i red a vet tech response on one forum--i just can't rmemebdr which--that read "proheart6, promeris, prodeath". And having lostmy hunterto proheart6, i take that warning seriously and would never use promeris. I had also read a few bad things about, i think on the old i-dog forum.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

does anyone know if it is the amitrax ingredient in ProMeris that caused the problems? Because if it is amitraz, the Preventic collar should also cause problems.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

The vet behaviourist at the shelter suggests never to use a flea collar, of any kind, not sure EXACTLY why but related to something on them making animals really sick.


----------

